# Have you guys heard of the Move Over Law?



## triplecore (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know if MA has it already because I never got in trouble for it, but a few weeks ago I was in California and I was pulled over by the California High Patrol for not moving over one lane of traffic for "an emergency vehicle" on the I10 around the exit to the 405. I was in the first lane and don't know what they were doing, but there were two police sedans doing some sort of stop. One of them pointed at my car, I already slowed when seeing their lights from about 75 to 65 and slowed to 55; because I thought he meant to slow down, he later told me he wanted me to move over. The cop was nice, but he surprised that I never heard of the "Move Over Law" because he told me in California and elsewhere around the country alot police die from being hit while doing "traffic stops" anyways he gave me this site and a verbal warning. its actually easy to remember move over america. He didn't check my license or anything just looked at it for a few seconds and the rental car papers; so I guess that means its verbal warning.

He gave me this site to read more about it http://www.moveoveramerica.com/

It's actually a really good idea; I think they should put this in effect in our state considering how bad our roads/highways are designed especially when you add on the fact that we only have 4 lanes of traffic max.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

MA is unfortunately one of the very few states that do not have a move over law.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Don't get me wrong. I think it's a great law. But isn't it common sense?


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Wait a minute. "Common Sense?" This is the Great American Public we are dealing with!


----------



## newsnut (Jan 10, 2006)

That would require that people pay attention. God forbid we ever demand that Mass drivers actually pay attention to conditions beyond the one car in front or behind them. Chaos will surely ensue.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Geez, I thought when the middle and left lanes slowed upon seeing the flashing lights the right lane was fair game for the slingshot move past the slower traffic. I guess you learn something new every day! :-D


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

The move over law is law in 47 states. Yep, shocking, Massachusetts is one of the 3 states in the whole country who haven't seen fit to pass this. If you check out www.moveover.org, there are some good stats on there and what not.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Isn't there a bill out there on this? Obviously it won't pass because officer safety isn't important in this state...


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

come on now...Massachusetts won't enact this law....they actually encourage the drivers to use the breakdown lane during certain times of the day...nothing like a car going 70 mph in the breakdown lane at rush hour


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Massachusetts felt that the 'Bend Over' law needed to get passed first. 

PRINT THAT LEDGER!


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

I like the idea....but how do you enforce that though....if you're on traffic stop you're already indisposed so how do you stop someone who violates this??
I see it now.....you stop one car then you spend the rest of your shift writing all the violaters


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

lawdog671 said:


> I see it now.....you stop one car then you spend the rest of your shift writing all the violaters


Your buddy writes all the violators when you make a stop and you write all the violators when he makes a stop.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

resqjyw0 said:


> Your buddy writes all the violators when you make a stop and you write all the violators when he makes a stop.


Win win :mrgreen: ...as an added benefit you have backup close by in the event its no longer a "routine" traffic stop...plus all that ot to make up for the details youre gonna be screwed out of soon.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Even if you are on a stop...maybe their violation isn't quite so back now that you almost has your ass handed to you by a driver who couldn't see your flashing lights. If your at an accident scene or assisting someone, can't you sent the cite in the mail? Officer safety should come above all else.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Laws for "officer safety" in this state? Ahahahaha! Yer kiddin' right? No way the pantywaste douchebags would pass such an animal. Even if they did, when it got in front of the azzhole judges it'd be an instant NR. Christ they all think A&B on a PO and resisting is all part of the job anyway (words right from the judges mouth).....


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

We can't have that law...but we can have one that requires "chiiilllllddddrrrren" to ride in a car seat until they're eight years old or 57" tall/80#...well, unless you're an illegal alien, then it's all good.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

The best way to enforce this is to "leap frog". You can do it with as little as 2 people, or a large group. I make the initial stop for speed, then you make the move over stop for the person blowing my doors off. By then I'm done with my speed stop, and I get the person that nearly runs you over, and we leap frog all the way until the expressway runs out, someone runs you over, or in rare occasion someone doesn't actually blow your doors off while stopped on the side of the road.

We recently ran a detail with about 5 of us, and wrote in the area of 80 citations. It is amazing to me how many people are ignorant of traffic laws. I find that it's mostly because they don't care enough to educate themselves.

Another thing that I've never seen in Massachusetts which I like is the laser speed wolfpack. Nothing like coming over the stop the hill and seeing 15 cops on traffic stops for deterrence. When I moved down here and saw that, I was impressed.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Deuce said:


> Christ they all think A&B on a PO and resisting is all part of the job anyway (words right from the judges mouth).....


Ahhh you mean the one A&B that is not a felony, but if I beat a guy on my property for Trespassing/B&E; I face a Felony or a civil suit because I was supposed to run.

Makes sense does it not?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

CJIS said:


> Ahhh you mean the one A&B that is not a felony, but if I beat a guy on my property for Trespassing/B&E; I face a Felony or a civil suit because I was supposed to run.
> 
> Makes sense does it not?


Actually if you work where I do and catch some dipwad B&Eing your car/house, you get fired for going hands on to apprehend em. Kid ya not.....


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

PearlOnyx said:


> Another thing that I've never seen in Massachusetts which I like is the laser speed wolfpack. Nothing like coming over the stop the hill and seeing 15 cops on traffic stops for deterrence. When I moved down here and saw that, I was impressed.


We used to do it...four or five guys, book of 25 citations each. It doesn't happen any more. I think one of the reasons is that now almost everyone has a radar: back in the day, there may have been two or three assigned to individuals...we'd hook up with them and wolf pack. In fact, I was describing the process to some FNG's last week...they politely listened to the senile old fart, wondering where one "plugs in" the radar on a horse...


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Hah, radar is for old folks now anyways. Gotta have the laser now a days! =)


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Could run it almost like a GHSB. Click it or ticket. Move over or bend over and kiss it.


----------

